

Sony’s 3D Visor To Change 3D Forever. 750-Inch Screen Mounted on Your Head - mas644
http://www.tqcast.com/2011/08/30/sonys-3d-visor-to-change-3d-forever-750-inch-screen-mounted-on-your-head/

======
mas644
I'm always skeptical of these technologies. I recall see another article on
Hacker News about a Y.C. startup (Launchpad Toys I believe) that predicted the
future may not be about robots, but rather virtual reality. Personally I
believe we'll have both :)

